# The "Spread Formation" fogger



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

My camera is acting dumb so I cant get any pictures up, but 
1. I got a tube made of strong but bendable plastic put it over the fogger's nozzle.
2. connect the tube to a long piece of PVC pipe, in my case a medium sized one three ft. long.
3. Get a screwdriver and make holes on the top of the PVC pipe and seal up the other end of it.
4. Spray fog out and it comes out of each hole in the pipe and creates a good even dispersion of fog.

*It takes some time for it to start if you have no leaks. The fog needs to go through the tube and all the way through the pipe before it realizes it has a couple exits.

**Try at your own risk**


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clever idea, chisox. I think a lot of folks struggle with the issue of getting fog to disperse well (and stay down low, too), so this might be an answer.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Someone else showed using slotted drainage pipe. I cut down a 75' or 100' roll into 3 pieces with 1 fogger per pipe and it worked great.

I am done with fog chillers.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm definitely going to try this for next year... Thanks!
.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just so you know I tried to make another one last week and it did not turn out the same as I might have been because I used a different type of pipe or something.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, covering a hot fog nozzle with plastic may not be a good idea. It can melt the plastic. Most research has also shown that a certain distance between the nozzle and any pipe/chiller allows the fog to mix with fresh air and expand more.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now that title was misleading LMAO.


----------

